# The bus driver remembers when to stop



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I want to express this situation where a bus driver of the countryside-route knows the customers so well he would remember where people are supposed to get off despite people forget to push "stop" button. How can I say this?

Bussikuski, joka kuljettaa minun reittini, tietää (muistaa? muistettaa?) hänen asiakkaiden pysäkkiä niin hyvin, että hänen on tapa pysähtyä kaikkien pysäkki ilman stop-merkki huolimatta. (?)


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> I want to express this situation where a bus driver of the countryside-route knows the customers so well he would remember where people are supposed to get off despite people forget to push "stop" button. How can I say this?



"Bussikuski, joka ajaa minun reittiäni, tuntee hänen asiakkaidensa / matkustajiensa pysäkit niin hyvin, että hänen on tapa pysähtyä näiden pysäkille ilman, että 'stop'-merkkiä painetaankaan."

I think you can leave out the word _hänen_ in _hänen asiakkaidensa / matkustajiensa_, because "hän" (= the bus driver) is the subject of the sentence. However, you still need to put the suffix -*nsa* at the end of the noun.


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> "Bussikuski, joka ajaa minun reittiäni, tuntee asiakkaidensa / matkustajiensa pysäkit niin hyvin, että osaa pysähtyä oikeilla pysäkeillä ilman että kenenkään tarvitsee painaa nappia. (consider rephrasing to avoid tautology)



This is more fluent. _STOP-merkki_ is the red octagonal traffic sign so it's not the word you're looking for. _Hänen on tapa*na* _is not totally out of question but it's still better to say it like this. Also, a bus stops _pysäkillä_ if it's following a certain route and _pysäkille_ if it stops (more or less) permanently, eg. if it breaks down.

As Gavril said, possessive pronouns aren't used if the subject of the sentence is the same person.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> This is more fluent. _STOP-merkki_ is the red octagonal traffic sign so it's not the word you're looking for.



If the "stop" button is in the form of a stop sign, can you say "painaa 'stop'-merkkiä" then? I did find a few pages that mentioned "'stop'-merkin painaminen" or similar, and it seemed that they were talking about pressing the stop-button on a bus.


----------

